# HTTPS Login & etwas posten



## mar71n_123 (19. Dez 2016)

Ich versuche zwei dinge auf einer https-gesicherten Seite zu automatisieren. Zum einen den Login mit Uname + pwd, und dann das automatisierte Erstellen eines Trades. Die Seite ist csgolounge.com

Bisher war ich in der Lage herauszufinden wie ich mich korrekt auf eine https-Seite verbinden kann. Nämlich indem ich emuliere ein Browser zu sein.
Code hierfür: 


```
URLConnection connection = null;
connection = new  URL("https://csgolounge.com").openConnection();
connection.setRequestProperty("User-Agent", "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64) AppleWebKit/537.11 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/23.0.1271.95 Safari/537.11");
connection.connect();
```
 
Von hier weiß ich jedoch nicht mehr weiter. Ich muss wohl irgendwie eine response senden, in der wohl Cookie Informationen enthalten sein müssen. Und danach würde ich eben mit charles-proxy debugging tool den Traffic nachvollziehen der beim login und beim post-trade übermittelt wird, um es dann in Java umzusetzen.
Ich weiß aber nicht so recht wie ich das angehen soll, und bin daher auf der suche nach einem ähnlichen Beispiel, oder nach einem Tipp!
Vielen Dank fürs lesen, und hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen 
liebe Grüße,
mar71n


----------

